# Bag-A-Nut Pecan Harvester???



## ALLBEEF (Aug 15, 2013)

I have approx. 60 or so mature pecan trees on a place I just bought and would like to harvest the nuts this fall. I'm thinking about buying a pull behind the lawn mower style Bag-A-Nut roller harvester. (Picture added)

Does anyone have any experiences with this equipment? Or does anyone have any experience in pecan harvesting or tips they could give me?

Thanks!


----------



## woco hunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Never tried one, but I aminterested in one. I know they come to the expo in moultrie in October and you can try them out.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Aug 15, 2013)

Everything online I read is good......I'm just wondering how they might hold up under a somewhat rigorous commercial scale??? I figure for a feller with 4-5 trees in the yard they will be great....but I got 60 plus and I'm a little concerned they might not hold up to daily use for weeks at a time.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 15, 2013)

Talk to your county agent


----------



## skiff23 (Aug 15, 2013)

A friend has one. It does the job but picks up alot of trash. But if you can get the trash out easy enough it is worth it. Just expensive.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm curious about the cost of this and how do you think it would work on sweetgum balls?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 15, 2013)

Never mind, I googled it. Another one of them "why didn't I think of that" moments.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 16, 2013)

I have used them and they aren't worth it to me. You will basically pick them up twice. Once with the bag a nut then you will have to dig out all the trash.  We would dump them out then use a blower to remove the leaves. 

We ended up just getting a savage harvester but we also have around 200 trees.


----------



## DCM161 (Aug 19, 2013)

My Aunt has one of the smaller push types that the use on their small orchard.  I have used it in my yard and my mother's yard.  It picks up everything and i mean everything: sticks, leaves, dog poop.  You need to have a clean area before you use it for pecans, or be prepared to sort the trash from the pecans later.  What we do is dump the basket on a blanket or tarp, pick up the ends and shake the pecans to the bottom, and use a leaf blower to take the trash off the top.  the picker upper does work though, my aunt used it to pickup about 6700 lbs of nuts this past year.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess my main concern is getting all the nuts up. I know several folks that have the savage harvesters and they still have to grade the nuts from the trash. 
As long as I can get up all the nuts....I'll get the kids and wife out to help get the trash out. 
Do any of you know where I can get some good quality pecan seedlings?


----------



## grif (Aug 20, 2013)

I have the 24" push type.  It works fairly well, but as stated earlier, it picks up everything.  The grass needs to be cut pretty low.  Leaves will stop it up in a hurry. 
With that many trees, if you got nuts, you can find someone who will shake and harvest for a percentage of the profit.  No work on your part.  Me and a buddy spent a week on my 55 trees last year.
I plan on moving soon and won't need my Bag-A-Nut any longer.  Might part with it.  PM if interested in Albany.


----------

